# Birthday Party Ideas for a 2 Year Old Boy?



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

My son is turning 2 at the end of this month and I am planning his party. We just want a simple, homemade party. Any ideas for themes, decorations, crafts to make or what not? Thanks so much!!


----------



## lovepickles (Nov 16, 2010)

These streamers are cool: http://ohhappyday.com/2011/03/zig-zag-accordion-streamers-diy/


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

I made a banner that read "Happy Birthday". I made felt triangles and sewed the short sides of the triangles onto bias tape. Then I printed off big size letters and used them as stensils to cut letters out of brightly colored fabric and used fray stop to stop the sides of the letters from fraying. I then used a glue gun to glue them onto the triangles.

DH and I also made really fun pin wheels out of card stock paper, buttons, gardening wire, and dowling cut to length with a hole drilled in for the wire to go through.

We decorated the cake with fondant icing and used animal cookie cutters to cut out animals from different colored fondant.

I bought some brightly colored stripped fabric at a rummage sale and finished the edges to use as a big, bright table cloth.

I'll post pictures later!


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

We had a circus theme. My table cloth is the stripped one on the bottom, my mom brought the Monkey one.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

We did two crafts at my 2 year old's party.
Decorated plain paper bags with crayons for the goodie bag and made paper plate masks (that was the biggest hit) Adults cut out eye holes, kids colored the plates and then we glued popsicle sticks on so they could hold it up to their faces and look through the holes. We did dancing and ate cake and it was really fun even for the older siblings that came.
I made a Thomas cake that had a track with little train cars and the Thomas engine, then put an Elmo candle in the middle because she loves both Elmo and Thomas.


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about activities or crafts. In my experience, it may be difficult to get several 2 year olds to sit still for a craft when they are all running around playing and having fun. Activities can be fun but I have yet to see one at a toddler party where more than one or two kids participated for longer than a few minutes. We did a rainbow theme at DD's party, rainbow fruit skewers, rainbow napkins, etc, etc. We also made a felt banner with her name on it in rainbow colours to hang on the wall. A birthday crown is a fun idea too - I didn't get around to making one unfortunately.

Have fun!


----------

